# Need help elevating light



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys! need your help here! I've noticed that the finnex ray 2 is very good but it concentrates on either the back, mid or front depending on where I place the light over my ADA 60P.

Is there a way to raise it a few inches above the tank so that it spreads the light? Hanging from the ceiling is not an option as this is my office tank and I probably shouldn't do anything to the ceiling. Is there something I can add to the tank itself so that the ray 2 legs can just rest on it but higher than the tank?

Thank you for your suggestions in advance! See tank below:


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thats a beautiful tank. Stunning! I cant think of any ideas besides getting a welder or someone with one to build you a metal hangging frame. Thats what I did for mine. Someone might have an easier idea. Thanks for sharing a pic of your tank. Im impressed


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Thats a beautiful tank. Stunning! I cant think of any ideas besides getting a welder or someone with one to build you a metal hangging frame. Thats what I did for mine. Someone might have an easier idea. Thanks for sharing a pic of your tank. Im impressed


 Thank you very much! Would you mind sharing a picture of your metal hanging frame?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

would making a frame around the top of the tank be a option?


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

dino said:


> would making a frame around the top of the tank be a option?


Maybe not. That would beat the purpose of the rimless ADA tank.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I ment a frame that sits on the top not around . So it would sit on the edge of the glass if that makes sence


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

If you search the plantedtank, i seem to remember someone making extensions or complete legs.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh, you already found it😊


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol yes I did


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Heres what I built.  My previous light didnt have cables so I added little screw loops to the fixture to hang it. Hope this helps


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Heres what I built.  My previous light didnt have cables so I added little screw loops to the fixture to hang it. Hope this helps


Thanks for sharing!


----------

